# Looking for recomendations on a $300 entry level table saw



## ssbothwell (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi,
I'm starting to get into some minor woodworking. Just basic joinery. I want to start building my own custom stretcher bars and frames for paintings. I would like a table saw that can make good crosscuts. I would like to be able to make bridal joints, half laps, and mitered half laps. Ripping is important but I don't think I would be dealing with huge planks of wood. Mostly just splitting 1×4s and 1×6s into smaller sizes.

I'm having a hard time finding a good saw in my price range. I went to home depot and was pretty dissapointed. The Ryobis looked like they were gonna fall a part. Anything that looked like it would cut square was over $400.

Now I'm looking around on craigslist and amazon.com. Heres the saws I have been considering:

DELTA 36-545
http://www.amazon.com/DELTA-36-545-10-Inch-Bench-Stand/dp/B000022355
Theres a used one on amazon for $125 plus $31 shipping

JET 708315BTC JBTS-10BT-3
http://www.amazon.com/JET-708315BTC-JBTS-10BT-3-Benchtop-Table/dp/B000CFH3A8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1260302187&sr=1-1

I really hate to make a purchase online. I haven't seen either of these tools in person so I have no feel for how they were built. Does anyone have experience with these? Are there are other saws in this price range I should consider? I've been looking on craigslist but all the good deals are sold before I get to them. Any tips for other places to shop for used tools?


----------



## beatlefan (Dec 1, 2009)

I was in the same situation as you a while back-bought a Craftsman cheapie-I am thinking around 190 bucks-sold it at a yard sale for 75 bucks after 3 years-I think most folks here will tell you to wait until you can afford a good table saw-If you are planning to do any kind of miters-these little saws are really not all that great-a friend told me to start in the 400+ range and move up from there-good luck to you-


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I would be patient and keep your eye open on Craigslist. I would also recommend saving a bit more. If you do some searching on the site there are quite a few posts on this topic.

Sounds like you should also ensure your saw will take a dado set. That may be an issue with some of the cheap table saws.

Another option might be a used radial arm saw…


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

say NO to entry level saws… they are NOT entry levels… they are frustration in disguide.

as mentioned - save your money and buy a better saw, keep your eye on craigslist for an older delta cast iron saw, or similar, or for a little more ($450-500) you could get something new like the Ridgid 4511.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I would watch Craigslist. I'm perfectly happy with my old Craftsman contractor model. It is true, vibration free and parrallel to the miter slots, I just have to measure the fence very carefully on critical cuts.


----------



## SEE (Sep 23, 2009)

If you have the space for it I'd recommend at least a decent contractor's style saw. I'm not sure about your area, but around these parts there are lots of them on CL now near your price range.

Advantages: you can make a simple cross cut sled to get perfectly accurate 90 degree cuts. They will accept dados, as someone mentioned. The overall performance will be much better than a bench top saw.

For 200-300 bucks you should be able to find a very nice used contractor saw that will serve your needs, and them some, very well.

I have one of those cheapie bench top saws for job site work. About all it's good for is ripping up sheet goods and doing "rough work".


----------



## ssbothwell (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info. One problem for is me is that I have very limited space. I only have a bout an 6' square are of my garage available. I was hoping get a portable so that I could roll it out into my backyard when in use.

Although if I got an amazing deal on a contractor saw I could try to make room for it. 
What do you guys think of the craftsman model 100?
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/tls/1500411861.html


----------



## cheford (Aug 3, 2009)

While that saw may work fine, the price is not realistic at all. Like others have said, keep watching craigslist. Properly setup and adjusted (with a good table) a radial arm saw is another option. These are reaily available on craigslist and usually quite cheap, just look for a DeWalt or Delta/Rockwell.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That saw must be form the 50 or early 60s. I'd be offering 100 or so after it doesn't sell near the end of the listing. Still better than a Ryobi table top!!


----------



## SNSpencer (Nov 16, 2009)

I too have a space issue in my shop but I opted for a contractors saw, Delta. (Full cast iron top with two iron wings) I just wheel it out into the driveway if I will be doing longer cuts without issue using a standard 4 wheel furniture dolly. I also mounted my router between the rails on one side. Saved me the space of having a seperate router table. I started with a tabletop, home depot type cheapie. It worked but I wish I would have just started with the contractors saw.


----------



## rickf16 (Aug 5, 2008)

Did a quick search on ebay and found these. If I was in CA., I'd buy the Powermatic yesterday! (If it works)
I heard a saying about table saws years ago "I wish my second table saw was my first." I found this to be true.

Hope this helps. Good luck.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NICE-POWERMATIC-10-TILTING-ARBOR-TABLE-SAW-66_W0QQitemZ360214995444QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item53de7ca1f4

http://cgi.ebay.com/Delta-TS350-Table-Saw-Shopmasters-series_W0QQitemZ230407259015QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item35a557c387

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_trkparms=65%253A12%257C66%253A2%257C39%253A1%257C72%253A2464&_nkw=table+saws&_ipg=200&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/Delta-Unisaw-Commercial-grade-10-table-saw_W0QQitemZ280435519512QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item414b427018


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

In disagreement with some folks here, the Ryobi saws aren't that bad, at least certain models. Some of them however are pure junk, as are the Delta and Jet models you showed…

IF you can find one used, a Ryobi BTS-20 is a nice saw. Good strong motor, decent fence, folding stand so it doesn't take up much room, built in dust port… You can build a router insert to go into the open space when the table is extended as well…

6' square really isn't much area for a workshop though. Depending on what you want to do / build, you may be better off with a circular saw, cutting guide setup, and a good router and bit selection…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Target Examples (possible after examination)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/tls/1496928050.html
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/tls/1489820322.html
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/tls/1496878980.html

More like this if you could swing it, though space would be an issue for you

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/tls/1500202710.html 
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/tls/1499852803.html 
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/tls/1497443645.html


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Some examples in Sacramento for reference

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/1499703488.html 
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/1500567073.html 
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/1499571849.html 
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/1497851758.html 
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/1489915671.html


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I didn't read thru all the replies, so sorry if this is a duplicate. You might consider spending just a bit more if you can find a deal on the Ridgid R4511 top hybrid. It was launched as good value at $600, but is being clearanced at $499, and even $399 at some stores. You may even locate a 10% coupon, and/or the Friends & Family rebate could drop the price some….maybe even get close to budget. Call around at a few HDs. That's considerably more saw than anything intended to sell at $300. With proper setup and a good blade, it should do very nicely for you. It's also eligible for their lifetime service agreement.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I think Home Depot still has the 10% Military Discount running if that applies to anyone.


----------



## ssbothwell (Dec 8, 2009)

Based on the responses I got here it is better to wait for a really nice table saw then to try to buy a 'middleweight' one on the cheap. Do you guys think it might be wiser for me to go another route (pun intended) for these cuts. Would it be correct to say that I could do most basic jointery with a router and a miter saw?

I have a junky old B&D miter saw that cuts almost straight. A new blade might bring some life back into it. It looks like nice routers can be had for under $200. Does this sound like a good way to achieve half-lap, mitered half-lap, and possibly bridal joints?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Take a look at this for the bridal joint, no table saw used. The half lapped and mitered half lap could be done with the same tools and maybe a hand saw with miter box.


----------



## iamwelty (Nov 14, 2009)

If you can still find the R4511 at Home Depot, I'd jump on it. You get a strong saw, dust collection and has a great system to make it portable. With the used saws, you may get a great deal or you may take a bath… You should get the R4511 at less than the $450 I paid for mine a month ago… You may be able to get a display model for much less… Good Luck!!


----------



## Alonso83 (Jul 14, 2009)

I second,third or whatever goes for the R4511 (my TS too) is not a "middleweight" TS in fact is a very nice TS for a limited budget, the top is solid, stable, won't rust but if not careful you may chip it off… with proper setup and alignment your cuts will be dead on straight and consistent you should have a TS for many years to come. Also the Herc-U-lift is a big plus and like Scott said the Lifetime service agreement will ensure your TS will last a long time.

Alonso


----------



## Rick_Boyett (Aug 9, 2009)

I will concur with the others about the Ridgid R4511, however you might have some difficulty finding one and getting that discount. The only thing to be wary about is cracking or chipping of the granite table top. Other than that, I think they are really good saws.

That said, your budget is $300, then a used Ridgid TS3650 or TS3660 are the saws to seriously consider. They show up on Craigslist fairly often and you I've seen them for as little as $200. These saws come with a built in mobile base that is totally kick butt. They are also extremely well made saws. You will be hard pressed to find AN ACTUAL OWNER complain about one of those saws. I've had mine for over five years now and haven't had a single bit of trouble despite the good amount of work that I've put it through.


----------

